# Five year old Paint/Percheron



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

This is my gelding Dakota, 16.0 hands, exact breeding unknown as he is a PMU baby from Canada, but definitely has percheron and Paint, probably a little TB as I've seen pics of his dam and she definitely had a TB look to her. So far I've done dressage foundation training with him this year (purchased him as a 3 year old and let him mature/grow the first year). However I do plan to start doing hunters with him, what do you think??


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow. Gorgeous Horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice. Nice confo, nice color, nice everything.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What a looker, lucky you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! Percherons cross out nicely with stock breeds in my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

*le sigh* 

Wish my paint/Percheron who is the same age looked half this nice. We keep hoping he'll grow into himself...eventually. 

Gorgeous boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i think he can just go ahead and make his way to my barn ;P gorgeous gorgeous boy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> *le sigh*
> 
> Wish my paint/Percheron who is the same age looked half this nice. We keep hoping he'll grow into himself...eventually.
> 
> ...


I'll tell Aires what you said about him:shock:

OP, love your guy, shows what good can come out of PMU breeding, I hope that he is part of a well thought out program and that there are more like him out there.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am sorry but I think his throat latch is to thick for a hunter, you had best send him to me for a driving horse. I will take good care of him. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I'll tell Aires what you said about him:shock:


He knows that Momma thinks he's awkward. :lol: I will say that if he finishes out looking anywhere near how he did as a 2yo (just bigger, obviously ;-) ), I'll be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Um, just curious, what is the penalty for horse theft in Colorado? 

Is it still death?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, sadly I think so. Maybe just a loaner?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a good looking boy, nice shoulder and his neck ties in nice, though his neck is rather short and thick, along with his throatlatch. He gets that from the drafty parent, along with his rather steep croup. He's got nice big feet and his pasterns are well angled and a good length. He might be a bit back at the knee, at least on that left front and his cannon bones seem a touch long to me, which may give him a bit more action than is ideal.

Overall, he's a nice looking guy. I know nothing about hunters so I won't comment on whether he'll do well or poorly though.


----------



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

smrobs said:


> He's a good looking boy, nice shoulder and his neck ties in nice, though his neck is rather short and thick, along with his throatlatch. He gets that from the drafty parent, along with his rather steep croup. He's got nice big feet and his pasterns are well angled and a good length. He might be a bit back at the knee, at least on that left front and his cannon bones seem a touch long to me, which may give him a bit more action than is ideal.
> 
> Overall, he's a nice looking guy. I know nothing about hunters so I won't comment on whether he'll do well or poorly though.


Yes, I agree about his throatlatch and cresty neck. His feet are wonderful, definitely inherited from his Percheron daddy. Thanks for your comments, I do plan to do just low level hunters, B-rated shows. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Um, just curious, what is the penalty for horse theft in Colorado?
> 
> Is it still death?


Ha! Possibly!! :lol:


----------



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

OP, love your guy, shows what good can come out of PMU breeding, I hope that he is part of a well thought out program and that there are more like him out there.[/QUOTE]

The lady I bought him from actually had bought his half sister and I saw pictures of her and while she was a decent looking horse, not quite the looker of my guy  I feel like I did luck out in finding him, especially cuz he has a puppy dog personality to go along with his looks. Thanks for your nice comments!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DakotaGoldrush said:


> Yes, I agree about his throatlatch and cresty neck. His feet are wonderful, definitely inherited from his Percheron daddy. Thanks for your comments, I do plan to do just low level hunters, B-rated shows. Thanks for the feedback!


He's very handsome.
Are you sure the sire was the draft? I can't see a TB as a PMU mare.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

natisha said:


> He's very handsome.
> Are you sure the sire was the draft? I can't see a TB as a PMU mare.


Not as uncommon as you'd think. The farm where my gelding was bred used a few TB mares as broodies to cross with their Percheron and spotted draft studs to make sport horses. The only reason drafts were more commonly used was because of the sheer volume of urine the mares produce when pregnant. However, there were even PMU farms using QHs as broodies at the height of the industry. They'd use pretty much any mare they could get their hands on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he would look nice as a hunter or even doing dressage. Very pretty . he has a few minor faults but you are not showing him halter so who cares ! he is very pretty


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a lovely example of the "American Warmblood". nice photos, too.


----------



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

stevenson said:


> he would look nice as a hunter or even doing dressage. Very pretty . he has a few minor faults but you are not showing him halter so who cares ! he is very pretty


Thank you! Yes, I will probably continue his dressage training as truly that is my first passion and not to brag :wink: but his movement, especially his canter is so unbelievably pretty - he has natural uphill movement and suspension.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is very pretty and thank you for providing a really good photo for critique. That said, he has some flaws which may limit him in Hunters. 

First, as pointed out, he is long backed with a steep croup. That topline came directly form his draft horse parent. The point of croup is too high and it is too far back making for a weak long coupling. He is built quite down hill and will be difficult to collect. His stifles are a god bit higher than his elbows and so this will not help with the downhill business. 

He has light hocks and knees. His bone, for his size is also on the light side. He is quite back at the knee which can be a source of lameness with jumping. 

His shoulder is adequate. I expect his fore arms may come up to level but I believe he may be untidy with his front cannons over a fence. He may hang his knees a little as well.. but from this I think maybe not. He may be barely adequate in form. 

I expect he will be a flat jumper (from his coupling and long back). This will be nice for equitation riding as he won't jar his rider over fences. 

Hunters is a lot about looks and balance. This horse may lack the form in the air for the looks and tightness in the hunter ring.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

He would look awesome under my Circle Y trail saddle. And, I've found that a longer back on the trails is much more comfortable than the more compact QH. Also, his feet look very nice for days in the desert terrain. Of course I would balance the desert terrain with mountainous trail riding as well, for purposes of a well rounded education of course.

I would be happy to do some trail training on him for you if you like!:wink: Naturally I would return him to you when I feel his training has come to an conclusion!:razz:


----------



## DakotaGoldrush (Nov 7, 2014)

Blue said:


> He would look awesome under my Circle Y trail saddle. And, I've found that a longer back on the trails is much more comfortable than the more compact QH. Also, his feet look very nice for days in the desert terrain. Of course I would balance the desert terrain with mountainous trail riding as well, for purposes of a well rounded education of course.
> 
> I would be happy to do some trail training on him for you if you like!:wink: Naturally I would return him to you when I feel his training has come to an conclusion!:razz:


Thanks for your offer! But he's actually quite a great trail horse and looks great under my Billy Cook saddle LOL! Trail riding is my other passion


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy. And another PMU from Canada!

Not trying to hijack your thread, but I also have what I was told is PMU colt from Canada. I was told he's an Arabian/Paint/Quarter cross, but as the lady I bought him from is not a reliable source, I wouldn't be surprised if she was full of horse poop. :lol:

I got Maverick when he was 7 months old. These are the most recent side shots I have of him, he's about 17 months old in them. As he's been growing I've been suspecting some draft influence in there somewhere and not so much of the Arabian as I originally thought. Just wondering what others thoughts were in comparing his conformation with your Dakota.

After seeing your boy its making me wonder even more....

I wish they could talk so he could tell me where he's from and what he's made of.


----------

